# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nek hernia

## ida

hallo allemaal

wie kan mij vertellen of een lichte nek hernia 
kan genezen als het door een chiropractor behandeld wordt
en wie ervaring heefd met een amerikkaanse chiropractor 
die in eindhoven een praktijk heefd genaamd conger cure clinic


u zou me daar bij heeel er helpen

bij voorbaad dank

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Ida,

Ikzelf heb geen ervaring met een nekhernia, en dus ook niet met een amerikaanse chiropractor. Wat ik wel weet van een kennis van mij (die inmiddels is geopereerd aan een nekhernia) is dat er bij een nekhernia altijd eerst wordt doorverwezen naar een chiropractor. De chiropractor gebruikt diverse druktechnieken, om de beweeglijkheid van de wervelkolom zoveel mogelijk te herstellen. Daardoor gaat de uitstulping minder op de zenuw drukken en neemt de pijn af. Vaak helpen die behandelingen voldoende om de nekhernia de kop in te drukken, zeg maar.
Ik hoop dat er nog iemand reageert die wel ervaring heeft.
Succes en heel veel sterkte verder.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## ida

> Hoi Ida,
> 
> Ikzelf heb geen ervaring met een nekhernia, en dus ook niet met een amerikaanse chiropractor. Wat ik wel weet van een kennis van mij (die inmiddels is geopereerd aan een nekhernia) is dat er bij een nekhernia altijd eerst wordt doorverwezen naar een chiropractor. De chiropractor gebruikt diverse druktechnieken, om de beweeglijkheid van de wervelkolom zoveel mogelijk te herstellen. Daardoor gaat de uitstulping minder op de zenuw drukken en neemt de pijn af. Vaak helpen die behandelingen voldoende om de nekhernia de kop in te drukken, zeg maar.
> Ik hoop dat er nog iemand reageert die wel ervaring heeft.
> Succes en heel veel sterkte verder.
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna





hai ,

dank je wel voor je reactie 

je hebt me een beetje verder geholpen
weet wat ik nu moet doen nogmaals bedankt

groetjes ida

----------

